# A Parcel Has Arrived!!



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Got home on Friday to find a parcel waiting for me, hurray almost like Christmas




































Inside the packaging we find a fair sized cardboard Japy box, and inside of that is a smaller plastic Japy box.










Could it be a russian doll in there







Opening up the Japy box I'm greeted by the beautiful sight of my new Japy Aquatique. (Further pictures in next post).

First impressions, this is a nice chunky watch with a solid feel and good weight. The dial and markers are unusual and provide a quality feel. The unique case and crown make the watch stand out and I'm a bit concerned that they will cause discomfort whilst being worn.

The watch is on a lovely thick leather strap with the Japy logo on the buckle. Slipping the beauty on my wrist I find that it is remarkable comfortable and I have no worries about the crown and guard.

The watch uses the ETA 2824-2 automatic movement which is renowned for it's reliability. Wearing it for the weekend it so far seems to be accurate to within a second a day, not bad straight out of the box. It is rated to 300m so can be used as a dive watch no problem and a rubber divers strap was included in the package.

The unique crown arrangement allows the movement to be removed from the case and switched with another Japy movement. This means if you ahve several Japy watches you can interchange the cases for different styles. An unusual feature and a bit of a gimmick but adds to the appeal.

The bezel has a solid sixty click unidirectional turn. It doesn't slip too easily and each click is reassuringly loud and definite. The one down side is it doesn't have any lume on the bezel at all so if you set the bezel and then look at it in the dark you can't see how much time ahs elapsed









The lume on the hands and markers is excellent and shines brightly all through the night. The raised markers are very elegant another example of how to make a watch a little different to the rest.

So far I'm very impressed with the Japy and haven't taken it off yet. I'm sure it will remain one of my favourites for some time and may even become, dare I say it, a keeper.

Matt

More pics.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow!! I love that one









Well done


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Matt - a fine watch indeed. Nice to see another Japy owner on the forum







Here's a link to some photo's of mine: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=14937

Can I ask if you bought the watch new from Japy themselves? I was under the impression that they'd been taken over & that production of the watch had stopped. I'd like to get an automatic module for mine if possible (though I doubt that I'll be able to afford it)! Send me a PM if you prefer.

Well done on getting a great watch


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

pm sent Paul.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

I actually have a Japy for sale and its an automatic.










The following link has additional scans.

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e353/wcbartlett/



pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Matt - a fine watch indeed. Nice to see another Japy owner on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

